# Update: Kings progressing towards deal with George Karl



## Basel

> The Sacramento Kings have fired coach Mike Malone and replaced him with assistant Tyrone Corbin on an interim basis.
> 
> NBA coaching sources have identified ESPN analyst George Karl as a serious target of the Kings to replace Malone in the long term, thanks in part to his association with Sacramento general manager Pete D'Alessandro from their days working together in Denver.
> 
> "I'm humbled," Karl told SiriusXM radio. "If they're interested in me, I'm interested in them."
> 
> Yet it remains to be seen how interested Karl is in Sacramento specifically, as well as how long the Kings want to give Corbin as interim coach. NBA coaching sources say Karl, 63, is generally eager to return to the league and ‎has been searching for the right fit to launch his comeback after his ouster by the Denver Nuggets following a 57-win season in 2012-13 that earned him Coach of the Year honors.
> 
> Other names mentioned as possible candidates at this early stage include former Golden State Warriors coach Mark Jackson (also an ESPN analyst) and former Clippers and Bulls coach Vinny Del *****.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12032921/sacramento-kings-interest-hiring-george-karl


----------



## 29380

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564112244011577346


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*

They should have never fired Malone, but Karl would be a great pick up. Blows my mind the guy still doesn't have a job.

That being said, shitty Vinny Del ***** is basically the perfect coach for Vivek Ranadive, so I wouldn't be surprised if they went that route. The guy already ruined the entire season for his team.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*

Weiiiird.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564255373880999936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564257247694708737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564262489358340099


----------



## Diable

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*

Boogie exercises his veto, next candidate


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*

Just when I was starting to love Boogie, he reminds me who he is. 

The only thing this guy has every brought me is fantasy gold. Dude will never be a winner. Gotta love that he veto's any coach signing that will hold him accountable.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*

PG- Brandon Jennings
SG- Lance Stephenson
SF- Carmelo Anthony
PF- Josh Smith
C- Boogie Cousins

Your 2015 @seifer0406 "Chemistry doesn't matter R-Star!" All-Stars


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*



R-Star said:


> PG- Brandon Jennings
> SG- Lance Stephenson
> SF- Carmelo Anthony
> PF- Josh Smith
> C- Boogie Cousins
> 
> Your 2015 @seifer0406 "Chemistry doesn't matter R-Star!" All-Stars


I know that you need your daily spanking but daddy's tired tonight. Sorry.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*

*George Karl is absolutely the best regular season head coach in the nba history.

Hire George if you want to make the playoffs only.*


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*



seifer0406 said:


> I know that you need your daily spanking but daddy's tired tonight. Sorry.


Too busy writing up hypothetical Raptor trade scenarios? 

Perhaps another Derozan for picks so Ross can take the reigns.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Kings interested in George Karl*



> The Sacramento Kings and George Karl are progressing on a four-year contract worth between $4 million to $5 million a season to become coach of the Sacramento Kings, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Tyrone Corbin will coach the final two Kings' games before the All-Star break Tuesday at Chicago and Wednesday at Milwaukee, and – barring an unforeseen snag – Karl will take over as head coach afterward, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Karl's deal will include a team option on the final year of the contract in the 2017-18 season, sources said. There are still details in the contract that need to be ironed out before it can be finalized, league sources said.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--kings-nearing-deal-to-hire-george-karl-as-coach-223216627.html


----------



## RollWithEm

If any semi-legitimized NBA guy would consider the 4-on-5 defense, Karl is probably their guy.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> If any semi-legitimized NBA guy would consider the 4-on-5 defense, Karl is probably their guy.


The 4 on 5 is what is going to keep the Kings from ever being a real basketball team. Their owner is a moron.


----------



## RollWithEm

R-Star said:


> The 4 on 5 is what is going to keep the Kings from ever being a real basketball team. Their owner is a moron.


Still, I like watching strange and unusual things in the NBA... so I'm all for it.


----------



## RollWithEm

I'm hearing this deal is done: http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12314034/george-karl-coach-sacramento-kings


----------



## Porn Player

Cousins and Karl meet...

It's going to be a fun year in Sac-Town.


----------



## Pelicans808

One word: untenable. I don't think we'll see this marriage last for much longer.


----------

